# Smithsonian Open House



## AWP (Jan 23, 2016)

Other than parking, the event is free. If you're in or around DC, make the trip. If you're a history geek you'll see why in the story.

NASM’s Restoration Center to Hold Open House – January 30th, 2016

Information on the Open House:

Saturday, January 30, 2016
 10:00 am to 3:00 pm
 Admission: Free, Parking $15

In the case of inclement weather, this event may be canceled and will not be rescheduled. For information on the status of this event, check our NASM’s website (HERE) or call 703-572-4118.


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Grunt (Jan 23, 2016)

There is nothing about the Smithsonian that is not cool!

I wish I lived closer. That is a vacation place for me in the future!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2016)

Take the metro, a lot cheaper than parking.


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2016)

Agoge said:


> There is nothing about the Smithsonian that is not cool!



They signed a blackmail agreement with the Wright family to say that they wouldn't mention the several powered flights BEFORE the Wright brothers flew their crappy plane. That is disturbing and an insult to history and the people who trust the Smithsonian.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 23, 2016)

pardus said:


> They signed a blackmail agreement with the Wright family to say that they wouldn't mention the several powered flights BEFORE the Wright brothers flew their crappy plane. That is disturbing and an insult to history and the people who trust the Smithsonian.



As I was then...would you happen to have some good links to that? Not that I don't believe you...but, I would just like to read them. I had never heard about that. I would like to know who leaked it.


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2016)

Agoge said:


> As I was then...would you happen to have some good links to that? Not that I don't believe you...but, I would just like to read them. I had never heard about that. I would like to know who leaked it.



Fucker, how dare you make me work!


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2016)

Agoge said:


> As I was then...would you happen to have some good links to that? Not that I don't believe you...but, I would just like to read them. I had never heard about that. I would like to know who leaked it.



Smithsonian releases Wright brothers contract detailing 'first in flight' claims | Fox News

Richard Pearse : New Zealand Pioneer Aviator (1877 - 1953)


----------



## Grunt (Jan 23, 2016)

pardus said:


> Fucker, how dare you make me work!



:-"


----------



## Grunt (Jan 23, 2016)

That is truly saddening...both on the part of the Smithsonian and on the part played by Orville. Those that are true "flight enthusiasts" ought to push that issue to have things changed.

If we can make a planet a "non-planet"...we can change who flew the first successful flight.

But, that's another issue.:-"


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Dame (Jan 23, 2016)

pardus said:


> Smithsonian releases Wright brothers contract detailing 'first in flight' claims | Fox News
> Richard Pearse : New Zealand Pioneer Aviator (1877 - 1953)



Fucking Americans always trying to steal the limelight.   GO NZ!





Er... wait.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 24, 2016)

I think there's some doubt around Pearce. Which is a shame for my national pride hahaha. 

IIRC there's a few people who could have possibly flown before the Wright's as well but again, harder to prove.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone going? Seriously thinking about it if we don't get snowed in again.


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Anyone going? Seriously thinking about it if we don't get snowed in again.



I might be in for that actually.


----------



## CDG (Jan 24, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Anyone going? Seriously thinking about it if we don't get snowed in again.



I could make it down next weekend if it doesn't snow.


----------



## Dame (Jan 24, 2016)

Wish I could. Love that place.


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2016)

If you go and I don't have a picture of you in front of Flak Bait or the -229, don't return to this site. Some other corner of the Net will embrace you because you're dead here.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2016)

CDG said:


> I could make it down next weekend if it doesn't snow.



Yeah, that's the thing.  I know we're getting something Thursday into Friday, but how much is debatable.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 24, 2016)

I wish I was able to come up, but there's too much going on here.


----------



## pardus (Jan 25, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Yeah, that's the thing.  I know we're getting something Thursday into Friday, but how much is debatable.



The forecast I just looked at doesn't seem bad.
I'm going to plan on going there.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't been to the "new" NASM yet. Seems like the perfect time to pop the cherry.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 25, 2016)

The Smithsonian is fucking awesome.

I loved it when I was in DC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Poccington said:


> The Smithsonian is fucking awesome.
> 
> I loved it when I was in DC.



It is. Their monthly periodical rivals The Nat. Geo. in some areas. I was stationed in the DC area twice. First at Walter Reed, the old one, and Andrews AFB. You could spend six months roaming through the Smithsonian, and still not see it all. If you looked around, and did some reading, you could go to some exhibit, mseum, or special showing for free nearly every weekend. It was a great place for exploring new places and things, but the traffic would drive you nuts sometimes.


----------

